# What was the point of Aizen faking his death?



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't get the point really. 
Seems to be purely vain.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

To cause chaos in SS.


----------



## Trias (Sep 17, 2008)

He needed someone from his team to be in the Central 46 in order not to get his illussion seen through, and after Yamamato ordered all captains to move to their headquarters and stay there, he simply faked his death and stayed in the Central 46.

 There wasn't a very big possibility of anyone coming to Central 46, but he just wanted to make it sure that everything would seem normal if a would-be-problematic person showed up. Also, it was easier to just fake his death and stay there instead of one of them disappearing from time to time to stay there and make things work.


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2008)

Read the manga.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

To Cause Choas, To take away the attention of him.

and maybe even frame somebody.. 

It workt atleast what the reason may be


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 17, 2008)

Because he couldn't take on Yama/Shunsui/Ukitake+ the rest of the captains/VCs at the same time.

Didn't you read the SS arc...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 17, 2008)

What was the point of causing chaos in SS?
What was the point of controlling Central 46?


At the end of the day, he just disappeared in the sky, and all that shit was pointless.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2008)

> What was the point of causing chaos in SS?



So that everyone would focus their attention and not stop to thin much about Rukia´s suspicious execution that was about to take place. Only a handful of captains actually took a stand to that, mostly because they weren't directly involved with the shit storm that Ichigo and company were causing which Aizen was taking advantage.



> What was the point of controlling Central 46?



Again Rukia´s execution, Aizen could dictate any order he wanted since he was controlling the group with the most authority in Soul Society.
So without looking *too* suspicious he gradually kept shortening Rukia´s execution period.


Seriously, you´re just not paying attention.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you saying it was all done to execute Rukia? Rukia is a non threat compared to all the powerful Captains, that's one really pitiful reason.


No seriously I see no real point in all of that, except pulling a pointless plot twist. This is the first plot twist written for the sole reason of having a plot twist. It just reflects how much this manga is vain IMO.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2008)

> Are you saying it was all done to execute Rukia? Rukia is a non threat compared to all the powerful Captains, that's one really pitiful reason.



Dude.....the fucking Hōgyoku? The thing that easily breaks barriers between Hollows and Death Gods? The thing which Urahara hid inside Rukia? The thing that was Aizen ultimate objective?

Bleach has lots of problems but you´re just trying too damn hard.


----------



## Magus (Sep 17, 2008)

To have fun later, fucking with Hinamori's mind.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

chaos

and maybe to have fun


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

He did it for the lulz.


----------



## pavister (Sep 17, 2008)

he needed the execution to get the Hōgyoku
while in hiding, he researched another way to get it? (which is the method he ultimately used)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 17, 2008)

look, if u even have to ask that question & are to stupid to figure it out then why the fuck are u even still reading bleach ??? seriously !


----------



## THATsameGUY (Sep 17, 2008)

I think what he is saying is with Aizens power and zanpakutous abilities why would he do all that when he could have just simply taken it by force. Aizen could have simply disguised himself as anybody, or made it like he wasnt there to get the information he desired. Then he could have just isolated rukia and took the orb after he learned how to.
Well the answer to that is simple, kubo has to make a story line. Aizen could easily kill anybody that is seen as even the slightest threat. But then bleach would be nothing, so this is all for our entertainement. He has to make story line.


----------



## Nel (Sep 17, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude.....the fucking Hōgyoku? The thing that easily breaks barriers between Hollows and Death Gods? The thing which Urahara hid inside Rukia? The thing that was Aizen's ultimate objective?





pavister said:


> he needed the execution to get the Hōgyoku



This.
He needed to direct any sort of suspicion away from himself. If he's dead, he obviously can't be the culprit, because hey, the culprit killed him!

Also,


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 17, 2008)

pavister said:


> he needed the execution to get the Hōgyoku
> while in hiding, he researched another way to get it? (which is the method he ultimately used)



What does this have to do with being thought dead? lol Can you read the thread title?


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Are you saying it was all done to execute Rukia? Rukia is a non threat compared to all the powerful Captains, that's one really pitiful reason.


It was in response to that, I'm sure.

I don't know if you're trolling or if you just choose not to accept the answers you've received, but in the end, your question was answered, as were your follow questions.

Recycled.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

if you read the manga.

the answer is there.


----------

